# Lowe 1436 Project Finally Finished! *New Pics!* 7/10/2010



## jonboatjerry (Dec 22, 2009)

I have finally finished and posted new pics of my project! That is my side-kick in the pics of the finished product (My stepson and also great helper on this project.)! Please feel free to ask questions and post comments as well. I also want to thank everyone on here for their help.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 22, 2009)

lookin good man! now get out there and catch some of those cold water bass!!

is your back hatch covering your batteries hinged?


----------



## Rat (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice, I especially like the livewell upgrade. I plan on using the same switch panel, is it built pretty well?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice work, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Ouachita (Dec 22, 2009)

Really nice job! The carpeting looks looks like a professional job. =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome job... how is the rear deck secured to not show screws (assuming you wrapped the carpet around the edges prior to putting the deck down)


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 22, 2009)

russ010 said:


> lookin good man! now get out there and catch some of those cold water bass!!
> 
> is your back hatch covering your batteries hinged?



No, the back hatch is actually fastened down with heavy duty velcro.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 22, 2009)

Rat said:


> Very nice, I especially like the livewell upgrade. I plan on using the same switch panel, is it built pretty well?



Yes, that panel is very well built. It is very easy to install.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 22, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Awesome job... how is the rear deck secured to not show screws (assuming you wrapped the carpet around the edges prior to putting the deck down)



I did wrap the carpet around the edges of the deck. I did not use any screws at all. I fastened the rear deck down by using Liquid Nails. I also installed the seat post base first so I could carpet over it to give the back deck a cleaner more professional look.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 22, 2009)

Ouachita said:


> Really nice job! The carpeting looks looks like a professional job. =D>



Thank you very much.


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2009)

Great work there man! Very impressive. NOW GET SOME FISH GUTS ALL OVER IT! :LOL2: 

:beer:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 23, 2009)

Liquid nails... very interesting... How well does that stuff hold up? I've only head of using it for household applications, so I wouldnt know how weather and temperature changes would affect it.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 23, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Liquid nails... very interesting... How well does that stuff hold up? I've only head of using it for household applications, so I wouldnt know how weather and temperature changes would affect it.



trust me... it works for just about anything you don't want to come undone... the guy who had my boat before me used it to keep his wiring attached to the side of the boat - and I spent hours trying to get that crap off my boat


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 23, 2009)

Jim said:


> Great work there man! Very impressive. NOW GET SOME FISH GUTS ALL OVER IT! :LOL2:
> 
> :beer:


Thank you. I plan on getting fish guts everywhere!


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 23, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Liquid nails... very interesting... How well does that stuff hold up? I've only head of using it for household applications, so I wouldnt know how weather and temperature changes would affect it.


They make several types of it for different applications. I can't remember of hand which one I used but it was one made for outdoor projects like decks, etc... and could be used directly on metal, including aluminum. I had actually talked with a gentleman who used it for almost all of his fastening projects on his boat project. He told me his boat is holding up like new and he had finished his boat over 6 years ago.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Dec 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid nails... very interesting... How well does that stuff hold up? I've only head of using it for household applications, so I wouldnt know how weather and temperature changes would affect it.
> ...


Lol! Boy don't I know it! If you drop or get any of it on anything, you'd better make sure you get it cleaned up asap! If it dries on your hands it is there for quite a while. lol


----------



## jonboatjerry (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally have pics of my finished Jon Boat project! I have had the boat out once and it was stable and dry. It was even better balanced than I had hoped and expected. The only items that I still plan on buying are an extension handle for the outboard motor, a fishfinder for the front deck and a spare tire for the trailer. I have around $2,300.00 invested in this boat. Not too bad for a redneck bass boat! It was a very fun project. I wished I would have had the money to purchase everything all at once but it actually worked out to where I would get one item and get it installed and or finished and could really take my time and try and do it right. I also want to thank everyone on here for their help as well. Please feel free to ask me anything and also post your comments. I look forward to all feedback. Thanks again and happy fishing.


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 10, 2010)

looks great man 8) if you want 2 save 20 or so bucks, you can make your own tiller extension. i made mine out of some pvc pipe, a sawed off hockey stick and a c-clamp. heres mine


----------



## sgtfletcher (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice Job carpet look s great, like you layout


----------



## Sader762 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very good, similar to what I am working on with my 1436.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Great job. I'm interested to read more about the aeration system you installed in your livewell. I have a similar livewell in my boat and have been toying with ideas to make it more functional.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Jul 12, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Great job. I'm interested to read more about the aeration system you installed in your livewell. I have a similar livewell in my boat and have been toying with ideas to make it more functional.


Hello. Thanks. The livewell was a very affordable and easy project. I still use the gravity feed in the livewell but I have added an aeration circulation pump, aeration head (adjustable spray) and an aerator screen on the pumps intake to filter out debris. I placed the head on one end at the top corner of the livewell and the intake at the bottom corner on the other end of the livewell. The reason that I did this was that the suction of the intake would pull the aerated water through the entire length of the livewell. I also used styrofoam insulation to help keep the water cooler inside the livewell. I placed it on the back side and underneath the livewell. I also painted the inside of the livewell with white plastic coat spray paint. This was also to help keep the temp down in the livewell. I think the total cost was around $45. It consisted of the pump, the head (with adjustable spray), the screen and some heavy duty plastic tubing and styrofoam for insulation as well as a can of white Plastic Coat spray paint. Good luck with your project! Please post pics? I would like to see them.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Jul 12, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> looks great man 8) if you want 2 save 20 or so bucks, you can make your own tiller extension. i made mine out of some pvc pipe, a sawed off hockey stick and a c-clamp. heres mine


Thank you. Also, thanks for the idea on the extension handle.


----------



## jonboatjerry (Jul 12, 2010)

sgtfletcher said:


> Nice Job carpet look s great, like you layout


Thank you!


----------



## jonboatjerry (Jul 12, 2010)

Sader762 said:


> Very good, similar to what I am working on with my 1436.


Thanks. If I can help with any questions, please feel free to ask?


----------



## jonboatsam (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Jerry, I have a 1980 lowe line 1436 boat which is the same as the newer model. I have a few questions. What was the size plywood for deck and stern and Floor? Is there any support under the floor? Also is the front platform screwed to the stringers and the height of the frame for the front. One last question what kind of carpet is that? Yes i know I have alot of questions but i want to duplicate your build. Any help would be apreciated
Thanks Sam


----------



## jonboatsam (Feb 21, 2012)

And sorry I wasnt copying your name just signup with it before I saw your build.
thxs Sam


----------



## Doubles (Feb 21, 2012)

Jerry,

I love what you did on your transformation. It's virtually identical to what I've been thinking of for my 1436.

2 questions;
How is the lateral stability?
I'm trying to work through how to plumb my livewell. It sounds like yours is plumbed fairly simply. Would you mind confirming that you have a screened intake below the waterline that splits and goes into the bottom of your livewell with the other branch going to your aerator and to the top. Do you have an overfill drain? It sounds like this gravity feed design brings the water level to the same depth as the draw of the boat... is there enough water in the livewell?

Thanks for your continued assistance, your work looks awesome. Great design.
Doubles


----------

